# Warning all irish owners.



## redtopaholic (Feb 17, 2008)

My friend took his car to his car to a motorsport company in tralee co kerry not saying which for legal reasons but they changed price of engine rebuild. and just this week fitted second hand coil packs and hks plugs (10euro dearer than others around) which he never asked for it was just supposed to be remapped. but what really got to him was when he came to collect the car after hearing other bad reports the nismo front splitter was missing and there were scratches on the bumper. the swapped his bosch battery for a cheap 1 and said his was dead. Plus a few miles on clock even tho they never got around to mappind it


----------



## Mar4ix (Mar 23, 2007)

he he... guys in garage got ride.... any way... who know good garage in Dublin or around ??


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

Ouch sounds nasty... Sorry to hear about that...


----------



## Rossy (Oct 13, 2006)

Jesus that sounds like a joke, I hope your buddys no fool and is gona approach them about what the hell they were up to, fair enough if they had to fit new parts to get the best map for the car but surely ur buddy would have realised there would ave been a bit of this involved, after all hes payin them to tune the car, and if the parts are crap you cant expect them to work miricles But the amout of extra expense should have been desribed before hand. I know the company even though ive had no personal experience wit um, id like to know how ye get on wit um. Ive drove up to track day in wicklow excellent service and he really knows wot he,s on about, hes straight to the point, no s**t.Top man


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

Mar4ix said:


> he he... guys in garage got ride.... any way... who know good garage in Dublin or around ??


Hello Mar4ix; I live in Dublin and I have had my fair share of a,,holes **** around with my car and my brothers car ,,,well the best place to try is car tork clane ,phone 045-893718 or045-982427,they will not **** you around,and a more genuine bloke you couldn,t meet,10 out of 10,if you need more info,like a run through of service invoices to give you some idea of prices, p .m me,this chap will not do some silly mods just to take your money,if it,s not going to inprove your car he will tell you.


----------



## kev gtr (Mar 14, 2007)

Totally agree with iano c. Ive had the pleasure of dealing with Car-tork and the guys there are A1. The head mechanic/owner Ian, really knows his stuff and afaik, he used to be an ex-mechanic with Nissan having worked on Skylines for years.


----------



## streetlethal (May 3, 2007)

ok i deal with both trackday performance in wexford and also jr performance who with any major engine work or rebuild will give a one year guarantee with the engine not many guys offering that id expect cant fault any work hes done for me no bs off him about ridicilous power outputs from simple mods


----------



## r34gtrIreland (Mar 23, 2008)

I've just joined Gtroc and read this message the guy in tralee has my r34 gtr for the last month and i have heard nothing from him and cant get him on the phone he is to do a total rebuild for over 600bhp this doesnt sound good i think i'll be pulling the plug:flame: :flame: :flame:


----------



## redtopaholic (Feb 17, 2008)

*read this update*

well the buddie finally got around to finishin mods to his gtr. trackday performance mapped it and he said their service was 100% compaired to the PREDATORS:chairshot in tralee ( not naming anyone for legal reasons:smokin: ) who had the timing out by 50degres and had the cheek to say he needed new coil packs when the ones in it were A1 this man P.H. is only out to make money and has no interest and a bad reputation all over the country. P.s WANTED jun style open grill and nismo 400r style wheels 17" the 275/18 too big for west cork back roads


----------



## r34gtrIreland (Mar 23, 2008)

still haven't my car back mate. this is diaster:bawling::bawling:


----------



## DaveV (Feb 27, 2007)

r34gtrIreland said:


> still haven't my car back mate. this is diaster:bawling::bawling:


I'd get down there and make a personal visit to see how the progress is, it's makes a big big difference to how you are treated if someone knows you'll show up on the doorstep


----------



## r34gtrIreland (Mar 23, 2008)

Ive been down a few times the engine is almost complete, there is also alot of other work being done but nothing major just extras. but still no car after 9 months its to long to be with out it


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

r34gtrIreland said:


> Ive been down a few times the engine is almost complete, there is also alot of other work being done but nothing major just extras. but still no car after 9 months its to long to be with out it


 That has to be a record,hope it ends well good luck.


----------



## redtopaholic (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi r34GTRireland My friend Tom who owns the GTR (carlton man myself) said to give him a ring on 087 8201053 and he will tell you all about them. Your better off pulling the plug and getting some one who knows what there at to finish it iv loads of stories if you want to give me :bowdown1:jj:bowdown1: a ring too on 085 1224577


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

9 months.. sounds like you can sue them backwards.

best of luck.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

iano C said:


> That has to be a record,hope it ends well good luck.


Nah, you've got a long way to go to get a record - In England, 9 months is only scratching at the surface.

r34gtrIreland: Hope you get it back soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

r34gtrIreland said:


> Ive been down a few times the engine is almost complete, there is also alot of other work being done but nothing major just extras. but still no car after 9 months its to long to be with out it



Out if interest what parts are you getting for 600 bhp. How is it being mapped also ?

Robbie


----------



## stevieboytgee (Aug 14, 2008)

firstly sorry to hear about the swapping/missing parts, i woulda flipped!!! and r34gtrireland, i really hope all goes well for ya mate and ou get it sorted. If your gonna go down with the wooly hats on gimme a shout


----------



## redtopaholic (Feb 17, 2008)

Mark another friend was there one day looking at a yellow evo (5 i think) when PH told him hop in and he took mark out the road lifting showing off the anti lag on the way back mark asked how much for the car when Ph said "Oh this car isnt for sale at all its a customer car" Buddie not impressed.
He will love the fact that r34ireland is from killkenny and arrive unexpected. Check your milage before its finished:sadwavey:


----------



## r34gtrIreland (Mar 23, 2008)

she's back thank god, nice job too, don't know how to up load photos here so, if someone could help i would appreciate it, other wise go to my face book or Bebo and I'll add u as friend and check them out there.(it rained every day for photos) 

I'll post up the parts later on just haven't the list here with me have a look through them Robbie and give me your opinion i would appreciate it.it is to be drivin easy for 2k on the lowest boost setting, then i have to bring it back for another service and to map on the rolling road on full boost he said should be good for 700+.


----------



## Cooldrft (Oct 20, 2007)

Join up with Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket + you can copy + paste the link.
Did'nt know there was a bayside blue R34 gtr in killarney :thumbsup:


----------



## r34gtrIreland (Mar 23, 2008)

Cooldrft said:


> Join up with Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket + you can copy + paste the link.
> Did'nt know there was a bayside blue R34 gtr in killarney :thumbsup:


Thanks mate i just joined up there now, but supdawg79 just posted the pics up on a thread called (please post your r34 pics) so you can see her there with pics of engine bay to follow. thanks again cooldrft1006368


----------



## r34gtrIreland (Mar 23, 2008)

matt j said:


> Nah, you've got a long way to go to get a record - In England, 9 months is only scratching at the surface.
> 
> r34gtrIreland: Hope you get it back soon.



Thanks mate, your r33 is the best out there with out a doubt :thumbsup:


----------



## Craigieloon (Nov 12, 2008)

r34gtrIreland said:


> still haven't my car back mate. this is diaster:bawling::bawling:



i cannot believe your putting up with this shoddy level of service.. in this day and age as well...

Sort them out buddy!!


----------



## r34gtrIreland (Mar 23, 2008)

Craigieloon said:


> i cannot believe your putting up with this shoddy level of service.. in this day and age as well...
> 
> Sort them out buddy!!


I got the car back about two weeks ago, i must post some pics, it was worth the wait he did a top job, thanks for your concern though


----------



## YokoAE86 (May 23, 2007)

Theres no way i would wait bloody 9 months for someone to rebuild my engine. I would of given them 1 month max. Why would it take them this long? Just dosen't cut it.

Anyway, you got your car back. Enjoy it.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Pfft, I waited 18 months for my last engine to be finished...not a Skyline one I might add.

9 months doesn't seem so bad! 
T


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Is this the Tralee Tuners...

YouTube - Tuning Tralee - Drifting in Ireland


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

Enough said...lol... :chairshot


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

tonigmr2 said:


> 9 months doesn't seem so bad!
> T


Depends Toni;
If you have to wait 9 months for an engine build for it to fail within 600 miles and you then have to wait a further 9 months for a rebuild for it to develop a fault within 300 miles. Then to have it repaired and it takes a further 7 months to have a dash and cage installed for there to be numerous faults and damage to the vehicle takes the urine. Does it stop there, no... the 10k OSG gearbox fails within 400 miles and the engine fails again within 1000 miles and you have to wait a further 18 months+ to use the vehicle again. 

So yeah, I'd say 9 months doesn't seem so bad too!:chuckle:

Sorry for drifting off topic.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Hmmn, yep that does seem more annoying.:sadwavey:
T


----------



## r34gtrIreland (Mar 23, 2008)

matt j said:


> Depends Toni;
> If you have to wait 9 months for an engine build for it to fail within 600 miles and you then have to wait a further 9 months for a rebuild for it to develop a fault within 300 miles. Then to have it repaired and it takes a further 7 months to have a dash and cage installed for there to be numerous faults and damage to the vehicle takes the urine. Does it stop there, no... the 10k OSG gearbox fails within 400 miles and the engine fails again within 1000 miles and you have to wait a further 18 months+ to use the vehicle again.
> 
> So yeah, I'd say 9 months doesn't seem so bad too!:chuckle:
> ...


The video thats up from skyline69 thats not them no not at all, in fairness to these guys i have been to a few tuners garages and theres is by far the nicest a real copy of American Hotrod if any thing, i feel i may have jumped the gun on this whole issue as everything i asked for was done and more and done properly too, 
Mattj was that your car that you had to wait for with all those problems, if so you really really have the patience of a saint as i kind of know what it feels like.i have to post some pics still learning how to do it, just have to put k sport brake kit front and back and new set of alloys and we r nearly done for this year any how :thumbsup:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

r34gtrIreland said:


> Mattj was that your car that you had to wait for with all those problems, if so you really really have the patience of a saint as i kind of know what it feels like.


It still is my car, it's been off the road since September 2007.
Patience wore thin a long time ago.

Glad you got sorted in the end mate, good result :thumbsup:


----------



## r34gtrIreland (Mar 23, 2008)

matt j said:


> It still is my car, it's been off the road since September 2007.
> Patience wore thin a long time ago.
> 
> Glad you got sorted in the end mate, good result :thumbsup:


Thanks mate, I don't know what to say thats like a worst nightmare, do u think you'll have it back in the near future, its an R33 is it the one in the picture, you had it in jap mag, with out doubt the nicest R33 ever :thumbsup:


----------



## kev gtr (Mar 14, 2007)

matt j said:


> Depends Toni;
> If you have to wait 9 months for an engine build for it to fail within 600 miles and you then have to wait a further 9 months for a rebuild for it to develop a fault within 300 miles. Then to have it repaired and it takes a further 7 months to have a dash and cage installed for there to be numerous faults and damage to the vehicle takes the urine. Does it stop there, no... the 10k OSG gearbox fails within 400 miles and the engine fails again within 1000 miles and you have to wait a further 18 months+ to use the vehicle again.
> 
> So yeah, I'd say 9 months doesn't seem so bad too!:chuckle:
> ...


Holy sh1t! Hope you didnt pay for all the rebuilds etc yourself


----------



## 33 vspec (Mar 2, 2007)

matt j said:


> Depends Toni;
> If you have to wait 9 months for an engine build for it to fail within 600 miles and you then have to wait a further 9 months for a rebuild for it to develop a fault within 300 miles. Then to have it repaired and it takes a further 7 months to have a dash and cage installed for there to be numerous faults and damage to the vehicle takes the urine. Does it stop there, no... the 10k OSG gearbox fails within 400 miles and the engine fails again within 1000 miles and you have to wait a further 18 months+ to use the vehicle again.
> 
> So yeah, I'd say 9 months doesn't seem so bad too!:chuckle:
> ...


that really is taking thr piss.i always read your threads complaining about said tuner, but never realised it went that far.quick q?why did you let them rebuild it after the 1st and 2nd fail?pm if you like.


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

33 vspec said:


> that really is taking thr piss.i always read your threads complaining about said tuner, but never realised it went that far.quick q?why did you let them rebuild it after the 1st and 2nd fail?pm if you like.


Cos if you just take it somewhere else then the neglige- (oops sorry I can't say that word) {ahem} the "tuner in question" has effectively walked off with your money and not delivered what was promised.

Makes the customer feel like a mug really if when things go sour you just suck it in and pay to start from scratch with someone else. There has to be some degree of accountability and it seems that so many Skyline tuners seem to think that they have a magic Harry Potter cloak that lets all sh1t just slide off and they can't be held responsible for any problems.

Hearing some of the rumblings in the background I look forward to the day when the law is properly laid down on this issue.:thumbsup:


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Jim27 said:


> There has to be some degree of accountability and it seems that so many Skyline tuners seem to think that they have a magic Harry Potter cloak that lets all sh1t just slide off and they can't be held responsible for any problems.


pmsl, that's one funny statement !


----------



## davidcork (Apr 9, 2009)

about 2 years back i bought a few parts for my toyota supra off predator in tralee. they also fitted them for me. i had to wait about a month and a half which was a fair bit for what had to be done.
i thought he knew his stuff about what i should get for my car.
and was helpful enough iswell. he was a bit dear do but if i had it done in the place in cork which i knew it would of cost much the same if not more.
overall if i didnt read these comments i would go back to him if i ever needed somthing done to my car


----------



## Jamerio (Aug 21, 2006)

Never forget the time I left my 355 BHP GTI-R in a garage for tyres, and 10 minute later seeing some monkey mechanic flying past me on the limiter. 

I don't think I ever been so angry in my life. Mind you from reading what happened to that poor bastard on the Lancer Register at RC Developments it could have been worse!


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

There is only 1 place in the Rep Of Ireland to go for Skyline tuning

And thats TDP (trackday performance) in Wicklow.

Wouldnt trust anyone else with my car and allways allways been given soild and sound advice and quality workmanship aswell.Allways leave a happy customer and keep going back for more work.


----------



## Rossy (Oct 13, 2006)

Irish GTR said:


> There is only 1 place in the Rep Of Ireland to go for Skyline tuning
> 
> And thats TDP (trackday performance) in Wicklow.
> 
> Wouldnt trust anyone else with my car and allways allways been given soild and sound advice and quality workmanship aswell.Allways leave a happy customer and keep going back for more work.


Exactly. Only one bad point bit of a drive from cork! Stil worth it doh:thumbsup:


----------



## 737-800 driver (Feb 23, 2009)

lads im new to skyline ownership but recently spent 1600 in carcouture in dunboyne, co meath. does anyone else have experience with these guys? I found them great and they had the car back in two days after having to do work others would spend ages at.

Thanks for the reply


----------



## davidcork (Apr 9, 2009)

i suppose we can all agree that the best place for tuning your gtr in ireland is

tdp (trackday performance)

but does anyone know of any place atall for tuning your car in cork!!???
and
i have also heard of this place in watergrasshill called turbo motorsport has anyone ever heard of this crowd or had dealings with???


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

davidcork said:


> i suppose we can all agree that the best place for tuning your gtr in ireland is
> 
> tdp (trackday performance)
> 
> ...



Put it this way,if you love your GTR and want the best advice and experienced Skyline tuning people working on it and tuning then its not that long a drive from Cork up to TDP in Wicklow.

Well worth it in fact.


----------



## 737-800 driver (Feb 23, 2009)

lads as before what about carcouture in meath. I traveled from Limerick with the car on the trailer for work. do i need to go to wicklow in future?


----------



## slacker (Dec 10, 2007)

TDP all the way. Robbie knows what hes talking about!


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

davidcork said:


> i suppose we can all agree that the best place for tuning your gtr in ireland is
> 
> tdp (trackday performance)
> 
> ...


Mike Deane in Mallow is very good at what he does.He is imo the best cork has to offer.He sends all hes cars that he tunes/works on to get mapped by [email protected] TDP.Mike doesnt map cars but does every thing else.Hes also a really really sound fella and very helpfull


----------

